
Study Proves the FCC's Core Justification for Killing Net Neutrality Was False - glitcher
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/kz4g9x/study-proves-the-fccs-core-justification-for-killing-net-neutrality-was-false
======
bediger4000
You might think that having an ex-VZW lobbyist as FCC chairman is the height
of regulatory capture, but you'd be wrong:

[https://www.denverpost.com/2008/09/10/interior-dept-
scandal-...](https://www.denverpost.com/2008/09/10/interior-dept-scandal-sex-
drugs-energy-deals-probed-at-denver-office/)

